# Connect the dots



## rob3232 (Aug 8, 2018)

Black walnut sappy pieces. 4” x 5’-6’ x 1” thick. Not sure what I will use them for. Just had to have them.



 



 



 



 



 

Thanks for looking , Rob

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DKMD (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m changing your screen name to ‘walnut whisperer’...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 8, 2018)

Ooohhhh. I want these!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh, man, I could see those as a nice table or desk top...

Let me send you my address. I run a no charge disposal service for wood that nasty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Texasstate (Aug 8, 2018)

Any for sale ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 8, 2018)

Very interesting material. Would be great for boxes as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 9, 2018)

@Texasstate sorry, I think I just dry it and hopefully find a special project to use it in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 9, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> @Texasstate sorry, I think I just dry it and hopefully find a special project to use it in.



If it is 'Black walnut', _Juglans nigra_, I'd be interested in buying a sample with sapwood an heartwood if you have any scrap left over. @phinds might be interested in some photos or more...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 9, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> If it is 'Black walnut', _Juglans nigra_, I'd be interested in buying a sample with sapwood an heartwood if you have any scrap left over. @phinds might be interested in some photos or more...


I think these photos are enough to add to the site. I've put them in my (HUGE) stash of unprocessed images. Good photography.

Like Mark, I would like to know what type of walnut it is if you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 12, 2018)

Black Walnut from the midwest. @Mr. Peet send me a PM and we can work out the details on sending you some sample size pieces.

Rob


----------



## phinds (Aug 17, 2018)

Rob, I just got the pieces and they look great. I know @Mr. Peet will love them.

They are heavy as hell so I assume they have not been long away from a live tree, yes?


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 17, 2018)

phinds said:


> I assume they have not been long away from a live tree, yes?



Yes, Cut last week. I have lots of weight on longer stickered pieces. Hopefully they won't twist up too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 17, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> Yes, Cut last week. I have lots of weight on longer stickered pieces. Hopefully they won't twist up too much.


Well, you made them nice and thick so Mark will still be able to get samples out of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 18, 2018)

Here are some pics:




All 3 pieces as received




The spalted piece sanded down to 220 grit







The other two pieces. On each, the right side was sanded to 220 grit but the left side only to 60 grit.

I'm not positive, but I think the blotchy dark areas in the sapwood of the first piece is a result of the sapwood absorbing some of the sanding dust from the heartwood.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 21, 2018)

The right angle of sun shows the figure nicely. 




 

@phinds the blotchy areas are sap stain. I think if you dry fast you can prevent it but then other drying defects may happen like twisted pretzels especially on figured wood. 

Rob

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 22, 2018)

So those are sap pockets? Amazing twist of nature. I've run into that with cherry but never seen it with walnut. Rob, definitely the walnut whisperer. Can these be found in any type of wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 22, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> So those are sap pockets? Amazing twist of nature. I've run into that with cherry but never seen it with walnut. Rob, definitely the walnut whisperer. Can these be found in any type of wood?


Not sap pockets but rather "adventitious buds". The question is why so many of them in this particular tree. Some kind of disease that made it grow weirdly is my guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

